# iPhone Headphone Warranty?



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I've got two pairs of iPhone headphones, the original ones that came with my 3G and a replacement set that I bought. The buttons have stopped working on both of them - is this something covered under warranty? Can I take them to the Apple store for an exchange? As I move on to pair #3, this is beginning to feel like a waste of money.

Bob


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

bob99 said:


> I've got two pairs of iPhone headphones, the original ones that came with my 3G and a replacement set that I bought. The buttons have stopped working on both of them - is this something covered under warranty? Can I take them to the Apple store for an exchange? As I move on to pair #3, this is beginning to feel like a waste of money.
> 
> Bob


Use this page, one headset at a time:

Apple - Support - About the Online Service Assistant

Apple is courier-fast with sending replacements. You'll be asked to return the faulty product.

.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

HowEver, thanks so much for this info!

I just filled out the online form, and for anyone else's future reference:

You want to click on the "Order service parts for Do-it-Yourself (DIY) repairs" section, and then punch in your iPhone serial number (which is located in Settings -> General -> About)

You need to return the broken headphones within 10 days or they'll charge you for them, but I think they include a pre-paid shipping envelope.

Thanks again,

Bob

P.S. There wasn't specifically a category for "button not working" but there were two other headphone-related problems (poor sound quality / poor mic quality) so I selected one of those.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Use this page, one headset at a time:
> 
> Apple - Support - About the Online Service Assistant
> 
> ...


Thank you HowEver. I needed to replace mine for the third time. I keep blowing the earbud speakers. This makes it easier for me.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Sniper4u said:


> Thank you HowEver. I needed to replace mine for the third time. I keep blowing the earbud speakers. This makes it easier for me.


If you "keep blowing the earbud speakers," I would worry about what you're doing to your hearing ...


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

chas_m said:


> If you "keep blowing the earbud speakers," I would worry about what you're doing to your hearing ...


Thanks for your concerns. I don't listen to music with the headphones that often. I think it has to do with the heavy bass in some of the songs I listen to. I was going to switch to the new earbuds for the iPod Touch seeing that they have better bass responce, but silly me keeps waiting for the A2DP update release.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that's what I call service. Less than 48hrs and in my hands. I have already set up a pick-up. No wasting gas or trying to find a parking spot. Nice.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

chas_m said:


> If you "keep blowing the earbud speakers," I would worry about what you're doing to your hearing ...





Sniper4u said:


> Thanks for your concerns. I don't listen to music with the headphones that often.


Don't be too quick to blow off those concerns. It doesn't take much high volume sound to destroy the hair cells of the inner ear and they NEVER recover.

I had to deal with my father who became almost stone deaf in later life. He was only exposed to loud noise for a matter of a few actual hours. He was radar officer on the KG-V when it sank the Bismark. Firing time for those guns was not all that long in actual terms. He never listened to loud music or anything like that, ever. No loud tools. No loud cars. But those few hours came back to haunt him as he aged and it was not fun trying to deal with him because he couldn't hear normal speech.

It is going to be a very difficult and a very big problem when the iPod generation hits the old folks home!!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

rgray said:


> It is going to be a very difficult and a very big problem when the iPod generation hits the old folks home!!!


Let's pray they can hear the warnings and aren't driving when they hit it...

.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

rgray said:


> Don't be too quick to blow off those concerns. It doesn't take much high volume sound to destroy the hair cells of the inner ear and they NEVER recover.


Protecting your hearing is a very serious issue. I guess I should have stated how little I use the earbuds for listening to music. They had been broken for 2 months and I didn't even miss not being able to use them for music listening purposes. I plug my phone directly into my car. The only real use I have for them is as a hands free device. I really do detest using wired headphones. It is the one thing that would stop me from using this phone.


----------



## aclveb (Sep 12, 2008)

bob99 said:


> HowEver, thanks so much for this info!
> 
> I just filled out the online form, and for anyone else's future reference:
> 
> ...


So do we return the broken headphone to apple before new one comes or after? so do we have to pay our own money to return it?


----------



## aclveb (Sep 12, 2008)

so do we return our broken headphone before new headphone comes? or after it comes? and do we have to pay our own money for returning? if so...do they provide address?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

aclveb said:


> so do we return our broken headphone before new headphone comes? or after it comes? and do we have to pay our own money for returning? if so...do they provide address?


You need to have an account so they have the ability to charge you for the new ones if you don't send the old ones back as required. They will ship it to you in an envelope and it has a return tag under the one that is used to ship to you. If I had known and been ready I could have just opened it up put the old one in and handed it back to the deliver person. It's as simple as lifting a flap removing the top part of the deliver slip and putting your old one inside. That's it. Oh well they will have to come back and pick it up.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

I received my replacement headphones by next-day FedEx Express. Very impressed!

You put the old headphones back in the original mailing envelope, and there's a sticker with return info for FedEx. If you don't want to schedule a pickup, you can just toss it into a FedEx drop box. I know they have them at Kinko's, and there are other drop locations all around the city. You can search on fedex.ca and they'll tell you the closest one.

Once again, I'm very impressed with this warranty service!

Bob


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

bob99 said:


> If you don't want to schedule a pickup, you can just toss it into a FedEx drop box. Bob


If you put it in a drop box you will be held responsible if it goes missing. Apple only ensures the return if it is dropped off at an office or picked up by a driver. That's why I suggested having the old one available and ready when the new one arrives.


----------

